# PowerISO: File Format is Invalid or Unsupported??



## Sponpi999 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey, i wanted to download the legend of zelda: the wind waker for pc, and so i got a gamecube emulator called dolphin. After many days of searching, i finally found a dolphin download which had good reviews, so i downloaded TLOZ and extracted with winRAR, because it was packed in a .rar. Once it extracted, i went to Computer>Library>Documents>GameCube>Games>ISO>Zelda-the wind waker.iso ( where i extracted to) and i used PowerISO. When i tryed to open the file, it said the file format is invalid or unsupported. I tryed downloading it 2 more times but it did not work. Can someone please give me a solution to this, or another download link for TLOZ: wind waker?

-Sp0npi999


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Install the game from the DVD/CD you purchased.

http://www.google.com/products/cata...og_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CCoQ8wIwAg#

http://www.zelda.com/gcn/

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

